# Spiramycin relief



## d333gs (Oct 18, 2012)

HiI have had IBS PI for 18 years after a long prostate & stomach infection . Since then my stomach & stool have never been the same IE like IBS D.But a couple of years ago I got a tooth abscess and was given the antibiotic Spiramycin and it cleared up my stomach for about 3 months. I did not make the immediate connection , but I have needed Spiramycin twice since then and the same relief followed: three months of normal stool and only once a day. I just got back from my doctor , who is skeptical but never the less sent me for a H.pylori test after I showed him this article: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10233189. which was the only connection I could find between Spiramycin and stomach problems.I will keep you up to date with the out comeBTW, Has anyone tried Rifaximin? .......We can't get it in France (where I live)


----------

